# Old vs New Pokemon: Golem vs Gigalith



## AngryBadger (Oct 24, 2011)

vs 

This time pitting Gen 1 and Gen 5's 3-stage rock pokemon against eachother. Um, I dont know Geodude or Roggenrola are exactly cute, so Ill just say which pre evo do you like?

Which design do you perfer/looks better?

Which pokemon has been more useful to you?(if you played B/W)

In an actual battle who would win?


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 24, 2011)

Gigalith's design I like more, and it's more powerful, but hellishly slow.
Golem, through Ground attacks, would probably win in a battle.
I rarely use Rock pokemon, so neither have proven useful to me.


----------



## AngryBadger (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, I perfer Gigalith's design more than Golem's really, cause I like how Gigalith looks more like a rock monster, whereas Golem looks like a reptile wearing a boulder. Granted I still think Golem's cool


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 24, 2011)

Gigalith is more intimidating.


----------



## bitethedust (Oct 24, 2011)

Mmmm...Geodude is just like, you know, a rock with arms, REALLY original.
The other rock thingy...I dont even know his name! yeah, I kinda like Golem pre evo.
I prefer Gigalith design, he looks kinda badass.
I never even haved a Golem, but I have a Gigalith, and is very useful for me at least.
And, in an actual fight, I dont know who will win.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 24, 2011)

Two great comparisons!

Gigaliths pre evos are just pokedex filler and boring to look at, whereas the whole geo line remains interesting.

Its tough to say who looks better, but imma say Golem for old times sake.

Uh... Traded pokemon I have yet to use Gigalith, and was able to get my shiny Golem through game cube trades between emerald and colloseum back in the day.

Golem probably wins the battle with speed.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 25, 2011)

I prefer Gigalith over Golem, its design is more appealing to me.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 25, 2011)

Gigalith just looks better!

No that their was anything wrong with Golems design. But he mineral/crystal looking pokemon looks cool.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2011)

Gigalith takes this one, imo.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2011)

For the next thread I suggest Seismitoad vs Poliwrath or Throh/Sawk vs Hitmonlee/ Hitmonchan.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Oct 28, 2011)

Roggenrolla is nothing to look at but Geodude is memorable.

Which design do you perfer/looks better? Golem always mesmerized me for some reason back in the day, so I'm going with it. It was very impressive that a Stage 3 Pokemon was so symmetrical and powerful. But it was also either the only or one of the few Pokemon that would never appear in the Red/Blue dex throughout the whole game.

Which pokemon has been more useful to you?(if you played B/W) I took Roggenrolla off my team at Level 21. Golem is more useful.

In an actual battle who would win? Golem; speed, power, and because I want it to.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 28, 2011)

^ cough *bias *cough*


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow, great match up. I'm going to give the fight to Gigalith. I prefer Golem a little bit more though.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Nov 2, 2011)

ive always like Golem more


----------



## Kiss (Nov 9, 2011)

I prefer Gigalith's design and I think that it would win.


----------



## Saviour of this World (Nov 10, 2011)

Gigalith seems to have the "epic" factor for me... Considering the somewhat arduous task of obtaining both of these Pok?mon. Also, Gigalith can learn Solarbeam (just for trolls).

Gigalith gets my vote.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 28, 2012)

gigalith looks like shit


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 29, 2012)

I give life to this thread


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2012)

Gigalith is way more impressive and I have to say I really liked it a lot in the game.


----------



## AngryBadger (Nov 12, 2012)

How many bumps does it take to put a topic on top? Just one really.


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Nov 13, 2012)

Golem is faster and has STAB ground type moves, he obviously takes the fight...


----------



## Escargon (Nov 16, 2012)

Gigalith is one of the few newer pokemon designs i like.


----------



## Oppip (Dec 27, 2012)

I prefer Golem's design.

I haven't had much experience with either of them in the games.


----------

